# ما هي موضوعات ومقررات هندسة اتصالات



## مصعب الممصعب (30 أغسطس 2009)

سؤال لكل علم تخصص ومفردات 
ماهي مفردات او منهج او مقررات بكلاريوس هندسة اتصالات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mr network (30 أغسطس 2009)

أتمنى الإجابة علية 

نفس السؤال يدور في ذهني وشكرا


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (30 أغسطس 2009)

*مساقات الدراسة لبكلوريوس الاتصالات ماخوذه من احد الجامعات التقنية*

هذه الخطه الدراسية لتخصص الاتصالات والالكترونيات . بالعربي وبالانجليزي .
ملف مرفق 

مع التقدير.:14::78:


----------



## SU1AK (18 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكرأأأأأأأأأأ
73


----------



## Tiger_Hacking (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور مهندسنا
جاري التحميل
للاطلاع على ما يتطلب في حال رغبنا اكمال دراسة هندسة اتصالات
علما انني خريج هندسة حواسيب


----------



## montaser yousef (16 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور مهندسنا
جاري التحميل
للاطلاع على ما يتطلب في حال رغبنا في تخصص هندسة اتصالات


----------



## مهندس محمد منعم (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## صادق عبد العزيز (27 سبتمبر 2010)

انا طالب جديد في هذا المجال ارجوا ان تفيدوني عن كل ما يدور عن هندسة الاتصالات وم هي فرص عملها في المستقبل ارجوا الرد السريع وشكــــــــــــــــــرآ


----------



## صادق عبد العزيز (27 سبتمبر 2010)

كرر ارجوا الرد السريع الله يحفظكم


----------



## صادق عبد العزيز (27 سبتمبر 2010)

وكم مرتبات المهندسين في هذا المجال


----------



## khaled barca (28 سبتمبر 2010)

حملت الملف ولم افهم منه شيء .. !!


----------

